
Ask HN: Curious about the Tesla Self Driving Computer - mohankumar246
I am very curious to know what HN users think about which HW ip(licenses) they are using. Unlikely to be able to develop everything in house within 3 years. GPU + Deep learning accelerator + Video encoder&#x2F;decode.
======
codeulike
Jim Keller designed it for them.

~~~
codeulike
There's a picture of the circuit board on reddit and discussion below
[https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/bga5zt/tesla_f...](https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/bga5zt/tesla_full_selfdriving_computer_7k_resolution/)

